# BE HEARD



## Spitfire Team (Jul 17, 2021)

View attachment H_VI_C.mp4


Something very hard-hitting is heading towards Spitfire Audio. 22 July.​


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 17, 2021)

Percussion? 
H... for...um...Hans?


----------



## Denkii (Jul 17, 2021)

Hard Hans.
The library we didn't know we needed.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 17, 2021)

Can't wait.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 17, 2021)

I am still waiting for the day when one of the big ones will have the balls to release a library that's simply called N.
Their marketing teams could come up with whatever they need to sell it but we would know.

Spitfire come on....let me give you an idea: If you take the Z from Zimmer and put it on the side, it's N. So obviously that could be a percussion library where everything is revolving around panning perc from one side to the other.
There's your idea now make it happen.
We will need a big Z in the middle of the player as a knob that when you turn it up, the Z shifts it's position towards being an N. Full Z is mid, full N is fully left and right.

Idk...just do it and I'll buy it twice for the joke.

PS: do a limited collector's edition with a physical drive and a shirt that says N.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 17, 2021)

Another piano falling from the sky?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jul 17, 2021)

*H*mmmm


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jul 17, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Can't wait.


Lol!


----------



## Wally Garten (Jul 17, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Percussion?
> H... for...um...Hans?


H for helicopter, by the sound of it.


----------



## JDK88 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hollywood Cinematic Percussion


----------



## KEM (Jul 17, 2021)

Just give us a new Hans library already!!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 17, 2021)

I guess a bee herd could be very hard-hitting.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## davidson (Jul 18, 2021)

Hybrid percussion?


----------



## Paul Owen (Jul 18, 2021)

Something hard hitting? Have Spitfire managed to sample my mum's rage when I was naughty back in the 90's? 

My favourite patch will be "This Will Hurt Me More Than You"


----------



## Simon Lee (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks like something modular on Instagram


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 18, 2021)

MAKE AN IMPACT.⁠⁠
⁠⁠
There's no way you won't. 22 July.


----------



## Evans (Jul 18, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> There's no way you won't.


So... it's free?


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 18, 2021)

Evans said:


> So... it's free?


I thought that too. It seems that’s the logical conclusion.


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 18, 2021)

I am convinced it will be a new string library...


----------



## Technostica (Jul 18, 2021)

Wolf68 said:


> I am convinced it will be a new string library...


Yes, they'll use gut strings as patch cords for the modular.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jul 18, 2021)

Denkii said:


> I am still waiting for the day when one of the big ones will have the balls to release a library that's simply called N.


You're giving a small dev ideas though...


----------



## Denkii (Jul 18, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> You're giving a small dev ideas though...


You know where to find me for more


----------



## Simeon (Jul 18, 2021)

So check @christianhenson's latest video out around 16:24 ??????


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 18, 2021)

Synthesized Percussion or something alone the lines of fx + perc is what I'm guessing.


----------



## Greeno (Jul 18, 2021)

a full library of Christian's eurorack /synths etc..we've had bits in Solstice


----------



## kevinh (Jul 18, 2021)

Spitfire Hearing aid ?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jul 18, 2021)

Is it a free library are they coming up with?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 19, 2021)

charlie clouser


----------



## mussnig (Jul 19, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> Our next library was created with the composer of one of the most frightening franchises of all time. *Who could it be?*


I mean ... even the filename of the picture says "Charlie_Teaser". Not really hard, especially if that person is also a member here and was also featured in one of Christian Henson's videos ...


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 19, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I mean ... even the filename of the picture says "Charlie_Teaser". Not really hard, especially if that person is also a member here and was also featured in one of Christian Henson's videos ...


Where’d it go? The post has vanished…?


----------



## mussnig (Jul 19, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Where’d it go? The post has vanished…?


The same post was also on Facebook but I guess there one couldn't see the picture's filename.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 21, 2021)

You guessed right! Our next library was made in collaboration with composer Charlie Clouser, creator of intense scores for films such as Resident Evil: Extinction and the Saw franchise, and former keyboardist in Nine Inch Nails.

Join us for the premiere with Christian Henson and Charlie Clouser this Thursday, 22 July at 5pm BST / 9am PDT, where Charlie will be answering your questions in the live chat.


----------



## KEM (Jul 21, 2021)

Alright alright you got me, I’ll buy it


----------



## davidson (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes...


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 21, 2021)

Great! I could always use more strings!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jul 22, 2021)

Stay tuned today for the release of our latest library — 5pm BST, 9am PDT.

Click the link to set a reminder for the premiere with Spitfire Audio co-founder Christian Henson and composer Charlie Clouser, and don’t forget Charlie will be on the live chat answering your best questions so come say hi! 👋​


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 22, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Where’d it go? The post has vanished…?


Latest SF pics in this thread have the world "Hammers" in the filename. 
So: Clever twist on NIN? Hitting stuff with hammers? 88 note weighted keys with Spitfire branding?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 22, 2021)

Not a fan of ALL-CAPS. I would think SF gets enough attention as is.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 22, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Not a fan of ALL-CAPS. I would think SF gets enough attention as is.


I don’t think I could have heard them without All-Caps — I’m too far away!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 22, 2021)

Well, def some sort of percussion from the latest Twittery post. 🥁


----------



## dylanmixer (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Paul Owen (Jul 22, 2021)

100gb is a little much for me. 

This does sound great but I'll stick with D2


----------



## KEM (Jul 22, 2021)

J watched the walkthrough, sounds cool but I don’t have anywhere near 100gb left on my hard drive, plus I already have Damage 2, maybe one day I’ll pick it up though


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 22, 2021)

too expensive for that it offers.. sorry.. i'll pass


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 22, 2021)

~~ same cost for crossgrade to D2 so very interested to learn more. 100GB not concerning. 
Usability for non-percussionist is main focus now.


----------



## audio1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Not interested. What i'm looking to produce is a 207 bass drum ensemble library that offers both new and vintage mixed drum brands and sizes, including 80 26 inch ludwig vistalite kicks {multiple colors} colors and at least 80 22 inch Ludwig and or slingerland vintage sparkle drums, then add in some rogers and sonor drums for spice with a bunch of cheap 24 inch vintage 60s japanese drums. Then we have to be thought full of what drum heads to use., single and double sided. Keep in mind there will be drummers with single and double kick drum pedals. I want this bass drum library to be authentic. No stick or mallets. Only beaters on pedals, all to be recorded in *Boeing's 4.3 million square feet and 272 million cubic feet Everett Factory. First thought on retail price is $22,567, but thinking about doing an early bird for only $4238.*


----------



## thesteelydane (Jul 25, 2021)

Now that we know the Spitfire lib is called Hammers, could it be that N actually stands for Nails?


----------

